# Got to Shoot the Remington today



## Sabotloader (Mar 3, 2009)

I have been trying to get out to shoot the 45 cal Rem for a couple of days now since I am retired again, but the rain just kept coming... - wheat farmers hate it.

Got up again this morning with the intentions of going to the farm early to shoot - but again rain... About 9:30 it seemed to clear up grabbed all mt gear and headed to the farm. I really did not have much time as we are headed to Kennewick this afternoon also - but I told Terry it would be short and quick and I would be right back.

This is the first time I have ever shot a 45 Remington 700 ml or even this Remington. I was a used gun bought off Guns America.

Got everything set up and decided to start right away with 110 grains of T7-2f, a Harvester light blue sabot and a Hornady .40/200 grain XTP...

First two shots I was less than impressed but need to remember - I am just starting. But anyway decided to switch to the MMP light tan sabot - they did seem to fit tighter. Shot a 3 shot group that was sorta OK. Adjusted the scope - moved the target to 50 yards and shot a 5 shot group with the Lehigh and MMP. That I could live with...

Moved the target to 100, as I was in hurry to get this done and get back to the house before I got in a lot of trouble on the home front. Stayed with the Lehighs and the MMP's - shot # 1 was totally my fault - tried to move the gun a bit with my finger on the trigger... Shot #2 landed where thought it should or might with the scope corrections that I had made... Shots 3 & 4 were cloverleafed but an 1 or so away from 2.










Then just for the heck of it decided I wanted to shoot @ something way out there. This portion of the wheat field had ben havested late last week so I was looking for some thing to use as a target. I had the Powder Horn set on 10 power and was looking for something to aim at. I was leaning over the rail of the bed of the pickup, I found a bare soil spot and decided that looked good. So I loaded up one more time and thought I would go after after the dirt spot. Leaned over the bed of the pickup took my shot. I aimed right on the spot with the primary cross hair and touched it off. I was on but low... Tried one more time and called it quits for the day.

Oh by the way the wind was horrible, but I was not going to let it ruin my day...

The distance of the shot lased out to 242 yards. Here a couple of pics. You can see my range finder laying on the POI and the 2 marks where the bullets hit. Think I could have done better if I had not already put the bench and bags away. I just leaned over the rail of pickup bed and took the shots. I was surprised they were in the area left and right as bad as the wind was blowing + it was blowing down on the bullets flight path.










It was fun - but I hate shooting when I am in a hurry - hope to have a better report next time...


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Seems all those Remingtons shoot great. To busy here moving bees and keeping the grand children out of trouble to shoot any thing except the ***** raiding the bee hives.
five of those and two skunks.

 Al


----------



## Sabotloader (Mar 3, 2009)

*yooper*



> keeping the grand children out of trouble to shoot any thing except the ***** raiding the bee hives


Funny you should mention 'grand kids' - Monday I had to go down to my local Ford dealer trade off or 2007 Subaru Outback for a larger Taurus X (cross over rig) to get more room so all three of the grandkids and us could fit in the car with more than a aig gap between us. They are all girls but the 7 and 10 year old - can not be in the same seat without a referee BUT! I would not trade them for the world


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Leigh my 9 year old G, daughter went with me last Sunday to collect a swarm of honey bees.
Her first one, she was talking to grandmaabout it at a mile a minute when we got home.



















 Al


----------

